# Harrisville Harbor question...



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

It's been a few years for me, but I used to have a blast fishing Harrisville from shore, is it still pretty good or has the recent chinook decline in Lake Huron had a negative effect on that area? 

Please PM if you don't want to post anything! Thanks!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

TC, I went once last September, floating skein. Last year was the worst run I've ever seen, yet there were still enough to fish. The day we were there that little creek that flow's into it was HIGH, and the fish were trying to run it. People were running out and netting or just grabbing them, one couple had 37. We caught a few that day, and lost a couple(6lb). I'm hoping last fall was the bottom, and it'll start to slowly come back, it's looking like it. So, I'd say yeah, it's still decent.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

TC ,
Don't exspect it to be fishing like it once was , fishing on lake was better then last year , but thats not saying much. My parents live within 100 yards of the harbor talked to them this morning no salmon yet to speak of . If your looking or a place to fish without crowds Harrisville might the place , I'would think that a few fish will show up and most of the snaggers will stay home due to lack of fish .

Larry


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Larry, Has your folks heard anything about the fish cleaning station at Keerls old place? 

We'll be heading up thata way in a couple of weeks (Oscoda/Harrisville/Black River/Presque Isle) to do some "fishing", which by the way is no way directly related to "catching"!!! :lol:  

Thanks!


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fished there last year in Mid-sept. and we caught 2 fish which were the only ones we seen caught that day. They were 6 and 8 lbs. There were a few salmon surfacing but nothing like 5 years ago. Maybe this year will be better. Was thinking about checking it out this weekend when I am at my cabin, but I might make a run over to Frankfort.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Burksee ,
As far I know it's still closed , I know my dad is cleaning his fish at home . There are no fish cleaning places left in Harrisville . I have not been up there since July but I have not herd of anything new . Last time I was up there I talked to Fred Kreel , he said he didn't believe Steve and Barb were going to reopen I think it's for sale yet . I'll ask the old man next time I talk to him .

Larry


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

It's been about 10 years since I fished it. Since I moved to Grand Rapids, I haven't been to any of my east side haunts and I just got to thinking about popping over to a couple later this month or early October. 

It's more for nostalgia purposes than it is crowds or huge numbers of fish. Lord knows I've got all the salmon I can handle over here on the west side! LOL!!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> It's been about 10 years since I fished it. Since I moved to Grand Rapids, I haven't been to any of my east side haunts and I just got to thinking about popping over to a couple later this month or early October.
> 
> It's more for nostalgia purposes than it is crowds or huge numbers of fish. Lord knows I've got all the salmon I can handle over here on the west side! LOL!!!


Wow, a west-sider who actually isn't bashing lk Huron or comparing it to lk Michigan, good to see for a change. And as for all the salmon you can handle, very, very true !


----------



## Lucky Chuck (Sep 24, 2005)

the main thing I want isnt so much a big run of fish just a decent run.I want to be able to go up and at any given time have a good chance of at least getting a couple.If I catch a few casting and a few with spawn Ill be a happy camper.Ill have more time next year to dedicate to the West side of the state


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Wow, a west-sider who actually isn't bashing lk Huron or comparing it to lk Michigan, good to see for a change. And as for all the salmon you can handle, very, very true !



No way I could bash Lake Huron. When Lake Michigan's salmon fishery crashed in the early '90's, the Thunder Bay River in Alpena and Harrisville saved my a** as far as fall salmon fishing went. From '91 to 95, we'd rent a cabin up by Alpena and spend a week fishing the 9th St. Dam and Harrisville Harbor--those were some great times!!! 

Of course, then Lake Michigan's fishery came back and I haven't been to the east side tribs since '95. Unless you count sheephead fishing off the pier at Oscoda! LOL!!!


----------



## Lucky Chuck (Sep 24, 2005)

Salmon fishing on the east side was good up until like 2004,this wasnt a really slow process either it literally was one year was pretty good and the next hardly anything was caught.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Salmon fishing on the east side was good up until like 2004,this wasnt a really slow process either it literally was one year was pretty good and the next hardly anything was caught.


You are right on Lucky Chuck, that is exactly what happened.



> Of course, then Lake Michigan's fishery came back and I haven't been to the east side tribs since '95. Unless you count sheephead fishing off the pier at Oscoda! LOL!!!


Dude we used to warm up on the sheepies on countdowns right before dark, when it'd be on for eye's, oh those were the days man!!!!!! It's so crazy how much stuff has changed there it's sickening.


----------



## fishin addiction (Mar 11, 2004)

I was up labor day weekend and *Keerls is still closed*. There were about 6 trailers in the parking lot.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Both the fish in my gallery came from Harrisville Harbor. I miss that place. They arte both taken at Keerls too.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

no fish cleaning in harrisville, just there Labor wkd.


----------



## Capt Hook (Apr 3, 2006)

I live in Harrisville and was down to the harbor this evening. There were some kings finning around. Also a few small boats fishing them. I watched for 45 min. but did not see any hookups. As for Kreels, it 99% that its not going to reopen.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...i'm not proud to admit this but as a kid (i grew up in Alpena) we used to crawl down in the closed dam chutes at night and "force feed" salmon. Its amazing what'll you'll do with a belly full of whisky...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

TC it is great to have memories.

I honestly don't know why anyone would come to the East Side to fish. I own a place in Oscoda so it make very little sense for me logistically or financially to go elsewhere. But I know the fishing is 10x better on the West Side of the state.

The only advice I can give you is to head to Harrisville if you are interested in things other than mass quantities of fish....otherwise go west young man!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I honestly don't know why anyone would come to the East Side to fish


Why not? I hooked 6 off the pier the other night.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Why not? I hooked 6 off the pier the other night.



Its not a knock on you ... I am stuck fishing the east Side for the duration and it is not great. I dont think you would be able to say the fishing is great or good, fair seems to be few and far between.

My only point is why fish a spot like Harrisville when you have so many better choices. I love the NE area and have tons of memories stored in the back of my mind, but my freezer is for the most part- empty!


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

So did you make to Harrisville thousand casts ? 

I'll be up there next weekend the 13th /14th and 15th visting my parents , most likely at some point next weekend I'll wet a line if nothing else just for old times sake .

Larry


----------

